# Help with Lab Results



## McKin (May 15, 2013)

I'm at my wits end and hope you all can help me. I've suffered with symptoms of hypothyroid on and off for years and every time I go to the doctor he tells me I'm fine (fat and depressed, but fine). I've even gone to several other doctors and every time they say my lab results are normal. My symptoms are shakiness, sometimes freezing, sometimes night sweats, super tired, irritable, brain fog, muscles aches, heart palpitations, hair loss and weight gain.

Would anyone be able to tell me what my lab results mean and if I really do have hypothyroid or if I'm just going crazy? I've been taking a Thyroxin-Free Thyroid Glandular supplement every day (200 mg) so I'm not sure if that would sway the test results or not. It looks like the TSH is on the very low range, but the T4 Free and T3 Free look normal. Aren't those more of an indicator of hypo than the TSH?

Thyroid Peroxidase 11 (Range 0-34)
Antithyroglobulun Ab 20 (Range 0-40)
T4 Free (Direct) 1.15 (Range 0.82-1.77)
TSH 0.740 (Range 0.450-4.500)
Triiodothyronine, Free, Serum 3.4 (Range 2.0 - 4.4)

My ALT (liver) is also marked high at 35 as well as RDW which is 16.4.

Thank you for any help you can give me.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Can you please post the ranges for each of those lab results?


----------



## McKin (May 15, 2013)

Just added the ranges. Thanks so much!


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Thanks for posting those ranges! Were you on the thyroid support before doing those labs? I'm not sure what's in it, but I would think it would skew your results. Your TSH and Free T3 are okay but your Free T4 is low. Did your doc say anything about the liver results?


----------



## McKin (May 15, 2013)

I've been on the thyroid support for about a month and a half before the lab work was done. My dr. didn't say a word about the liver results. He just said that the symptoms aren't likely to be related to my thyroid, and because I've had heavy periods to make an appt. with a gynecologist to evaluate my hormones.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

McKin said:


> I'm at my wits end and hope you all can help me. I've suffered with symptoms of hypothyroid on and off for years and every time I go to the doctor he tells me I'm fine (fat and depressed, but fine). I've even gone to several other doctors and every time they say my lab results are normal. My symptoms are shakiness, sometimes freezing, sometimes night sweats, super tired, irritable, brain fog, muscles aches, heart palpitations, hair loss and weight gain.
> 
> Would anyone be able to tell me what my lab results mean and if I really do have hypothyroid or if I'm just going crazy? I've been taking a Thyroxin-Free Thyroid Glandular supplement every day (200 mg) so I'm not sure if that would sway the test results or not. It looks like the TSH is on the very low range, but the T4 Free and T3 Free look normal. Aren't those more of an indicator of hypo than the TSH?
> 
> ...


High RDW indicates............

Indicates mixed population of small and large RBCs; immature RBCs tend to be larger. For example, in iron deficiency anemia or pernicious anemia, there is high variation (anisocytosis) in RBC size (along with variation in shape - poikilocytosis), causing an increase in the RDW.
http://labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/cbc/tab/test

You might want to also have a Ferritin test and talk to the doc about the above.

For some reason and I have good ones, I am thinking you are hyper, not hypo. Because.............there are binding, blocking and stimulating antibodies to the receptor sites which can bolix up the lab result numbers.

Have you had an ultra-sound? If not, it would be a good idea for you should not have any Thyroglobulin Ab.

And perhaps these 2 tests plus the FERRITIN test?

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism.
http://labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroid-antibodies/tab/test

Trab
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17684583

Ferritin (should be 50 to 100; the closer to 100,the better) 
http://www.thewayup.com/newsletters/081504.htm

 and welcome!


----------



## McKin (May 15, 2013)

Thank you all so much for your replies. I'm meeting with another doctor today and will see what he says.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Good luck!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

McKin said:


> Thank you all so much for your replies. I'm meeting with another doctor today and will see what he says.


Will be looking forward to hearing all about your visit and thank you so much for adding in your ranges.


----------

